# Alaska Governor Prepping for ????



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

State of Alaska to Stockpile Mass Amounts of Food and Supplies in Giant Warehouses

http://www.shtfplan.com/emergency-p...ood-and-supplies-in-giant-warehouses_08292012


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds like a very good idea.
Like he said help is a long way away.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

The local school district has used FEMA money to install gensets at selected schools and the nutrition center (central kitchen) is all set for a grid-down situation and has a water bottling plant.

The schools will be used as shelters and feeding points, just as they do each day.

There is no mutual aid possible when the nearest large city is almost 360 miles away and is 1/10 the size of Anchorage. Almost all food, and other goods come in via a single port.

Great place to live, as long as everything works....


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

An invasion from Russia?

*koff*
Apparently you can see it from Alaska.

*ducks for cover*


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Maybe I'll get some of that involuntary investment back.Here in florida we feed school kids 3 meals a day and send them home supper,makes you wonder what their parents do with all those food stamps.Oh thats right they go to vegas and gamble.
I know this sounds far fetched,but its the truth.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Tank_Girl said:


> An invasion from Russia?
> 
> *koff*
> Apparently you can see it from Alaska.
> ...


 LOL,thats like having a quantum leaping birth from Kenya.:dunno:


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Tank_Girl said:


> An invasion from Russia?
> 
> *koff*
> Apparently you can see it from Alaska.
> ...


Nah - they have problems of their own..

However a lot of youngsters may have missed this 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1964_Alaska_earthquake

9 dot 2 on the Richter scale - second largest quake in know history.

So, you know, folks are concerned.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

if you watch any of the reality shows, cropping up based on Alaska or far NW Canada, you'll understand Alaska's plan ..... that entire area is on a narrow tether of supply ..... some of those remote villages get re-supplied by ice roads across the tundra & frozen lakes only ..... a couple of winter months to get a year's supply shipped in .....

unfortunately for us ... the reverse is bad .... the lower 48 +1 would be depending all the more on Alaska oil during a SHTF situation ..... no supplies north and that oil stops fairly soon .....


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Tank_Girl said:


> An invasion from Russia?
> 
> *koff*
> Apparently you can see it from Alaska.
> ...


I don't think I'll go to Tina Fey for news about Alaska ...

Now back to the OP.

Sounds like a good idea, to me ...


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

with the distance to Alaska and the fact that severe earthquakes, blizzards, and volcano disruptions happen I can only say good. Seems a solid plan. Unless of course you despise any form of socialism and expect everyone to be set for themselves.

BTW: *Andi, Palin did say that. Fey made it famous and expanded on it but Caribuea Barbie did say it first. You can find it in many places. Do you need links? I remember a side by side review of both of them that made Palin look even worse in that speach... Maybe I can find it again for you.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> BTW: *Andi, Palin did say that. Fey made it famous and expanded on it but Caribuea Barbie did say it first. You can find it in many places.* Do you need links*? I remember a side by side review of both of them that made Palin look even worse in that speach... Maybe I can find it again for you.


Yes, please. The interview I saw, Sarah just said something like "Russia is a neighbor of ours...", not the chirpy "I can see Russia from my house!" bit that Fey did.


----------



## Hoze928 (Aug 14, 2012)

PrepN4Good said:


> Yes, please. The interview I saw, Sarah just said something like "Russia is a neighbor of ours...", not the chirpy "I can see Russia from my house!" bit that Fey did.
> 
> I saw a National Geographic show on Alaska and during certain times a year you really can see Russia from US soil, so who's really the idiot here?


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

meerkat
Not far fetched at all. I had a friend of mine whos' baby mama got 400$ a month in food stamps, and another 300 in cash. She lives in one of the richest neighborhoods, and has parents that make bank. She got all this because she lied and said she didn't know where the father was. He was one of my best friends, THEY WERE LIVING TOGETHER THE WHOLE TIME. So like i said not far fetched at all.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I love to ride down in the hood. They see me coming, and run out trying to sell me that white plastic government food card. Buy them for fifty cents on the dollar, and get the pin number. I feel like I am big doggin when shopping on those days.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

We are at the end of the supply chain here and it's not a very thick chain. We also prepare on our own because we just live that way. I don't personally want a New Orleans Superdome situation for me or mine. I support the Governors plan and am glad to see someone trying to look ahead.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, you can see Russia from some places here. You can see Canada from other places, so what. 

This is a very meager start but it is a start so the Gov. gets some brownie points. The good friday earthquake has already been mentioned. A similar quake could all but destroy our ports and stop freight into Alaska. What few realize is that off the coast of WA and OR there is another fault that has a history of causing tsunamis like the one recently experienced in Japan. This quake is past due on a geological timeline. Should this fault let go the Seattle/Portland area ports that Alaska gets its supplies through will no longer function for a significant time. Alaska has at least 40 active volcanoes. Every once in a while one of these lets go and disrupts air travel through the State. If the ash cloud is near the shipping lane no skipper would intentionally run his vessel through such an area. Volcanic ash will destroy any engine. Riots or fuel shortages in the contiguous States could disrupt freight. The list goes on. Our government has finally woken up to the possibilities.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> BTW: *Andi, Palin did say that. Fey made it famous and expanded on it but Caribuea Barbie did say it first. You can find it in many places. Do you need links? I remember a side by side review of both of them that made Palin look even worse in that speach... Maybe I can find it again for you.


Damn, it always depresses me to see how powerful propaganda is and how people just swallow whole what is sent their way. Palin didn't say that.

What Palin said was that there are places in Alaska from which one can see Russia. She made this remark in the context of a point where she was stressing that Alaska's proximity to a powerful unfriendly nation exposes the Alaskan Governor to circumstances that Governors in the lower 48, or as Obama believes, the lower 55, never have to face.

The Governor of Alaska is the only governor to receive National Security briefings due to the regular incursions into Alaskan air space by Russian military aircraft who are continually testing American responses. No other Governor in the Union has a National Security aspect as part of their job description.

Moreover, the Governor of Alaska is the only Governor in the Union with a National Guard unit on permanent activation, in this case, Alaska's Missile Command and this means that unlike other Governors, Alaska's Governor has joint authority with the Department of Defense, though the authority doesn't extend to military decisions, only administrative decisions.

The point being that Alaska's geopolitical circumstances make the position of Governor of Alaska different enough from the job descriptions of other Governors and it was important to raise these points.

That you're unaware of this and think that Governor Palin said "I can see Russia from my house" really paints you in a bad light. But hey, I'm sure that it makes you feel smarter to mock Palin for something that Tina Fey said, so total ignorance of the particulars doesn't really matter as long as you can feel superior to a woman whose entire career puts her into the rarefied field of political greats in this nation's history.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Caribou said:


> Yes, you can see Russia from some places here. You can see Canada from other places, so what.
> 
> This is a very meager start but it is a start so the Gov. gets some brownie points. The good friday earthquake has already been mentioned. A similar quake could all but destroy our ports and stop freight into Alaska. What few realize is that off the coast of WA and OR there is another fault that has a history of causing tsunamis like the one recently experienced in Japan. This quake is past due on a geological timeline. Should this fault let go the Seattle/Portland area ports that Alaska gets its supplies through will no longer function for a significant time. Alaska has at least 40 active volcanoes. Every once in a while one of these lets go and disrupts air travel through the State. If the ash cloud is near the shipping lane no skipper would intentionally run his vessel through such an area. Volcanic ash will destroy any engine. Riots or fuel shortages in the contiguous States could disrupt freight. The list goes on. Our government has finally woken up to the possibilities.


It may be a very meager start but better than what our area has done ... Which we did push ...

As for palin, I would take her any day over Mr. O.

Just the way I see it ...


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

You guys are right, Palin did say see russia, not see it from my house. 

The actual line was " "They're our next-door neighbors, and you can actually see Russia from land here in Alaska, from an island in Alaska" 


So I remember reading both the original and mangled version. I knew it had a basis in fact and lost where comedic license took over. 

But people defending Palin as some sort of a national hero or defender of the country obviously haven't read any deeper into her either.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> But people defending Palin as some sort of a national hero or defender of the country obviously haven't read any deeper into her either.


Listen up, I knew about Palin before she hit the national scene, so I'm chock full of facts. You, obviously, are the target that leftist propagandists dream of, so please try to refrain from projecting your ignorance onto others.

Palin, as a women, achieved her political power by earning it, unlike many female politicians who ride on the coattails of their fathers and husbands.

Secondly, Palin's political career puts her in a remarkable club and that club has nothing to do with her gender. Here's what she did to make her a historical stand-out: she ran in the Republican primary against a sitting Republican Governor, she beat him, then she ran in the general election against a popular former Democratic Governor and beat him. This combination of victories is very, very rare in American political history. To snatch the nomination away from a sitting Governor and then going on to win the general election.

Thirdly, Palin had the highest approval ratings in the nation in her job as Governor, that is, before the lyings sacks of horseshit known as the leftist media started their lies of commission and lies of omission and their selective reporting and framing of stories.

Fourthly, in her job as Governor she achieved a goal which had eluded every single one of her predecessors in that Exxon was sitting on a valuable oil lease and has never drilled it, thus denying Alaska taxpayers of valuable royalties on the oil. She went head-to-head with Big Oil and was getting ready to pull their leases for non-performance, something that each prior Governor could have done, but never did. She got Exxon to honor its commitment.

I could keep going with about another 20 points just off the top of my head. There was a REASON she was popular and why she was effective. The fact that the general public doesn't know any of this is the direct result of the media deciding that they SHOULDN'T know about these accomplishments.

Since she was hounded out of office she has been remarkably effective as a Kingmaker with her endorsements and even her media detractors have acknowledged this. One of the principal reasons that her voice is still powerful is that she's not part of the Corrupt Old Bastard's club which dominates both the Democratic and Republican parties - she's taken very forceful stands against crony capitalism and she diagnoses the problems of our land with remarkable clarity and she doesn't spare the vested interests when she points out that many of them are at the heart of the problem.

The real problem here is that for every liberal and conservative who complains about politicians all being glib lying bastards all cut from the same cloth and their desire for a politician who isn't as smooth as butter, well, Palin was what you wanted and what were the complaints against her - that she wasn't as smooth and polished as politicians should be, that she had a funny accent, that she was "low class" etc. Her political philosophy, accomplishments and her ideas were never engaged, the attacks on her focused on her personality. If people want a politician who isn't part of the establishment, will take on the establishment, won't back down from a fight, will be plain speaking, then there are going to be rough edges that people will have to deal with and that politician isn't going to be coming via Harvard and Yale.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> Listen up, I knew about Palin before she hit the national scene, so I'm chock full of facts. You, obviously, are the target that leftist propagandists dream of, so please try to refrain from projecting your ignorance onto others.
> 
> Palin, as a women, achieved her political power by earning it, unlike many female politicians who ride on the coattails of their fathers and husbands.
> 
> ...


Wow talk about an eye opener. Thats the first positve thing(s) I've ever heard said about this woman. You are right, I never heard any of those things. I only heard what "they" were saying. I thought she was an evil, stupid, well you know. Like I said talk about an eye opener:eyebulge:
It really shows you how important sites like these are. Do I like her not neccesarily( yet, further research will ensue.), but I certainly have a newfound amount of respect for her. Thank you sir.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The first time I heard Sara Palin talk was on the radio in Alaska. The radio announcer had a clip of Sara talking about a corrupt politician in Alaska and that she wanted him "the hell out of government and if need be in jail". After all the times I heard politicians going easy on their own it was shocking to hear her talk like I felt. I looked over at my wife and said the Sara should be the next president. Yes, their are smarter people out there, but none that I would trust more then Sara to make the right decision.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Tank_Girl said:


> An invasion from Russia?
> 
> *koff*
> Apparently you can see it from Alaska.
> ...


Actually according to family who live in Alaska, on a clear day you can see Russia from parts of Alaska contrary to what the limp wristed pansy media pawns of corporate lackeys claim. But hey what do I know I just base my opinions on facts and not on the misrepresentations of Saturday Night Live, and think that an individual that has effectively governed a state 25% percent as big as the entire lower 48, a state bigger than all but 18 of the worlds largest sovereign nations. That borders two foreign nations. Who has actually accomplished positive change for their constituents including the country's only enforceable standard of ethics for elected government representatives and effectively faced down big oil on behalf of the citizens of their state. Is better qualified to lead our nation than an affirmative action college professor who has never ever effectively brought about a single reform or change for his constituents and has only served his corporate masters. While I have no love for Ralph Nader I do have to agree with his statement on election night when he said


Ralph Nader said:


> his choice, basically, is whether he's going to be Uncle Sam for the people of this country, or Uncle Tom for the giant corporations".


After four years trillions of dollars of tax payer money given to Corporate America and not a single dime in my pocket I think I know the answer.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

deetheivy said:


> Wow talk about an eye opener. Thats the first positve thing(s) I've ever heard said about this woman. You are right, I never heard any of those things. I only heard what "they" were saying. I thought she was an evil, stupid, well you know. Like I said talk about an eye opener:eyebulge:
> It really shows you how important sites like these are. Do I like her not neccesarily( yet, further research will ensue.), but I certainly have a newfound amount of respect for her. Thank you sir.


I too had been reading about her long before she was nominated. So when she was for the first time in a very long time I was truly hopeful for our country. Research her what she has actually accomplished and how she conducts herself. As I said she wrote and passed a States Ethic Standard for the government of Alaska and has had powerful members of her own party who would have been advantageous allies to her career imprisoned for violating it. Juneau the state capital city is accessible only via ship or air, she sold the governors private plane and returned the money to public coffers. Stating as governor she was a servant of the people and could take commercial flights like everyone else. She repeatedly refused a pay raise both as mayor and governor. She made big oil pay every citizen of Alaska for using public lands. The list goes on and on. If you get a chance see "Undefeated" it only skims the surface of who Sara Palin is but will give you a clue. She is very different than what the liberal media and Saturday Night Live tell you.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Palin is an idiot. Romney is an idiot. My Obamaphone told me so. And it takes food stamps too!! I saw the hbo slam movie on Palin the game changer. They tried to portray her as a hick in over her head. Even with that leftist attack point they couldn't deny that she was the only thing mccain did to inject a little life into his limp campaign. That moronic movie reinforced 2 points I have....1 - dug in party hacks do not like outsiders upsetting their feifdoms. 2 - McCain couldn't beat jimmy carter!!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Even the Bridge to Nowhere fiasco shows her in a good light despite the media's attempt (successful, I might add) to pin that debacle on her.

Her initial fault was that she promised the citizens of the town that she supported the bridge. After she was elected, in fact 20 days after her election, she canceled without prompting and without outside or media pressure all state engineering funding for the bridge, effectively killing Alaska's contribution to the bridge. 

Senator Obama and Senator Biden had two occasions to vote and to stop Federal funding for the bridge and one of those occasions was a bill which sought to redirect the funding towards Hurricane Katrina victims and on both occasions both Obama and Biden voted to spend the money on the bridge.

Now the media tries to crucify Palin for accepting the money and redirecting it towards other highway projects in the State but this is holding her to an impossible standard - what Governor turns away no-strings attached money sent to their State by the Federal Government?

The pertinent question is who killed the bridge? It wasn't Bush, it wasn't Obama and Biden, it was Palin. That's never acknowledged, instead the media focuses on the "no thanks" line as though they've never heard of dramatic license. Yes, she accepted the money but it really was a "no thanks" for the bridge because she wasn't willing to spend Alaskan state funds on that bridge in order to bring it about and, importantly, if she turned down the Federal money it would have been reallocated towards some other boondoggle.

Three weeks into office she had the good sense to cancel that project and then years later, during the election campaign, the media twists and distorts the events and hides the facts that Obama and Biden on two occasions voted for the damn bridge appropriation instead of sending aid to Katrina victims.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I lived in the community that was scheduled to receive the bridge to nowhere for 35 years. For decades the politicians have been buying up land cheep on this island. She pulled the rug out from under them. There has always been a strong objection locally to the bridge. Many of us have just thought the price too high. Sarah has my vote.


----------



## Alaskaman (Apr 6, 2012)

I have to say, Sarah was absolutely my choice. I kinda hoped they would win and mcain would have a massive heart attack or stroke out. I felt that was the only chance America had for survival. I'm now afraid I was right. I've met her twice, only a handshake moment but I know Sarah is a top quality person, a great leader, is kinda hot, and smells good too.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

From Governor Palin's speech in Hong Kong a few years ago:

On what caused the financial crisis:


While we might be in the wilderness, conservatives need to defend the free market system and explain what really caused last year's collapse. According to one version of the story, America's economic woes were caused by a lack of government intervention and regulation and therefore the only way to fix the problem, because, of course, every problem can be fixed by a politician, is for more bureaucracy to impose itself further, deeper, forcing itself deeper into the private sector.

I think that's simply wrong. We got into this mess because of government interference in the first place. The mortgage crisis that led to the collapse of the financial market,* it was rooted in a good-natured, but wrongheaded, desire to increase home ownership among those who couldn't yet afford to own a home.* In so many cases, politicians on the right and the left, they wanted to take credit for an increase in home ownership among those with lower incomes. But the rules of the marketplace are not adaptable to the mere whims of politicians.

&#8230;

Lack of government wasn't the problem. *Government policies were the problem.* The marketplace didn't fail. It became exactly as common sense would expect it to. *The government ordered the loosening of lending standards. The Federal Reserve kept interest rates low. The government forced lending institutions to give loans to people who, as I say, couldn't afford them.* Speculators spotted new investment vehicles, jumped on board and rating agencies underestimated risks.​
Lots more at the link.

Here's my point: There are a lot of people who are better educated than Governor Palin, just like there are a lot of people better educated than President Obama. In fact, President Obama is one of the people who is better educated than Governor Palin. Education though isn't a required ingredient for diagnosing and understanding the world in which we live. Governor Palin clearly sees the world as it is, unlike Obama, and she clearly understands why and how events come about. Moreover, she doesn't cling to the status quo in fear of rocking the boat which keeps afloat those who use crony capitalism and big government to enrich themselves.

Is there another politician of national significance who is subscribing to the point that Governor Palin made above? If there is, he doesn't come to mind.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Bobbb said:


> From Governor Palin's speech in Hong Kong a few years ago:
> 
> On what caused the financial crisis:
> 
> ...


Rand Paul..has a bill on the floor now to stop all anti-American countries from receiving our tax dollars in foreign aid.


----------

